# Super extended 3 point hitch



## Danhammel (Aug 25, 2011)

I have what I call a settling pond which is 100 foot long 10 foot wide ditch that water sits in before it goes into my pond. It is full of black muck. The other day I backed in as far as I could with my blade, drug out what I could reach about a foot deep and created a ditch about 2' wide. It made me wish my blade was 6' behind the tractor. I'm thinking about building a an extension (4' to 6') for my 3 point hitch. I have a little 36" blade I could attach to it. The muck is super easy to move, so I'm not worried about having enough power, I'm worried about my John Deer 855 (24 HP I think) being able to lift it. I'm planning to build the hitch out of 1 1/2" x 1/8" wall square tubing to keep the weight down. Has anyone attempted such a thing? I couldn't find anyone on YouTube that has tried it, so that might indicate it is impossible. Any other suggestions for cleaning out my ditch?


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Danhammel said:


> I have what I call a settling pond which is 100 foot long 10 foot wide ditch that water sits in before it goes into my pond. It is full of black muck. The other day I backed in as far as I could with my blade, drug out what I could reach about a foot deep and created a ditch about 2' wide. It made me wish my blade was 6' behind the tractor. I'm thinking about building a an extension (4' to 6') for my 3 point hitch. I have a little 36" blade I could attach to it. The muck is super easy to move, so I'm not worried about having enough power, I'm worried about my John Deer 855 (24 HP I think) being able to lift it. I'm planning to build the hitch out of 1 1/2" x 1/8" wall square tubing to keep the weight down. Has anyone attempted such a thing? I couldn't find anyone on YouTube that has tried it, so that might indicate it is impossible. Any other suggestions for cleaning out my ditch?
> View attachment 82953


You need the pond scoop with boom. 


















If you can rig up one like it or that blade, you'll be in better shape.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

3 point back-hoe would be an "off the shelf" option.

an extended blade won't take side-loading very well at all. That is why the booms that BMaverick posted had scoops instead of blades. If you do a blade, it would need wings instead of angling it.


----------



## Danhammel (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, That might be the answer! I've never seen one before.


bmaverick said:


> You need the pond scoop with boom.
> View attachment 82961
> 
> 
> ...


I already own the EXACT (yellow) boom in the second picture. It seems to set up like miniture drag line bucket. I can see this working!! Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Danhammel (Aug 25, 2011)

Groo said:


> 3 point back-hoe would be an "off the shelf" option.
> 
> an extended blade won't take side-loading very well at all. That is why the booms that BMaverick posted had scoops instead of blades. If you do a blade, it would need wings instead of angling it.


Groo, you make a good point, but a couple of things are holding me back on the back hoe. The first is that a unit properly sized for my tractor most likely would not have much of a reach and second, I'm to tight to spend the money on one. So...there you go! I appreciate your response!!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Danhammel said:


> Groo, you make a good point, but a couple of things are holding me back on the back hoe. The first is that a unit properly sized for my tractor most likely would not have much of a reach and second, I'm to tight to spend the money on one. So...there you go! I appreciate your response!!


The #7 Deere hoe that was sold with the 855 has 114" of reach from the pivot, so you are just left with the tightwad excuse


https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/3/130-john-deere-855-attachments.html


----------



## Danhammel (Aug 25, 2011)

Groo said:


> The #7 Deere hoe that was sold with the 855 has 114" of reach from the pivot, so you are just left with the tightwad excuse
> 
> 
> https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/3/130-john-deere-855-attachments.html


Hmmmm..... You appear to be correct sir!!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Danhammel said:


> Yes, That might be the answer! I've never seen one before.
> 
> I already own the EXACT (yellow) boom in the second picture. It seems to set up like miniture drag line bucket. I can see this working!! Thanks a lot!!


I might deviate from a traditional dragline; have 1 lift cable to the boom and 2 fixed stabilizing/pull cables/chains to the base of the boom, to keep it straight when pulling forward.


----------



## Danhammel (Aug 25, 2011)

Groo said:


> I might deviate from a traditional dragline; have 1 lift cable to the boom and 2 fixed stabilizing/pull cables/chains to the base of the boom, to keep it straight when pulling forward.


That's exactly what I have in mind. Attaching the 2 pull cables properly will give me the angle of attack or better said "How aggressive it will dig" I think that won't be to hard to figure out. I've been thinking more about where to attach the lift cable to keep the bucket tilted back enough not to spill out (completely) when lifted but still be neutral enough to be able to trip the bucket to empty it.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Danhammel said:


> That's exactly what I have in mind. Attaching the 2 pull cables properly will give me the angle of attack or better said "How aggressive it will dig" I think that won't be to hard to figure out. I've been thinking more about where to attach the lift cable to keep the bucket tilted back enough not to spill out (completely) when lifted but still be neutral enough to be able to trip the bucket to empty it.


could just do another cable that tightens when lifted high so it dumps when ever you lift it more than half-way, or something like that.


----------



## joninva (Aug 15, 2021)

I have a 3pt hitch scoop if you need one to make your pond scoop. I am near Lexington, VA


----------



## Danhammel (Aug 25, 2011)

joninva said:


> I have a 3pt hitch scoop if you need one to make your pond scoop. I am near Lexington, VA


Thank you very much for the offer!! Since I live near St. Louis, MO, it probably wouldn't work. I found one on FaceBook for $150. I figured if it doesn't work, I can always get my money back out of it.


----------



## Danhammel (Aug 25, 2011)

Groo said:


> could just do another cable that tightens when lifted high so it dumps when ever you lift it more than half-way, or something like that.


I believe that could work with a little trial and error. I'm hoping that the trip lever can be operable so I can dump it in my trailer. In some areas I will be able to just drag it out and smooth it off while in other areas I won't want that stinky stuff.


----------

